# For the Jumpers



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

I really only posted this video because of the very last clip of Richard Spooner at 7:52 in. You guys have to see this. Where most of us would have jumped ship and prayed for the best... he manages to not only stay on, but keep out of the horses way, AND continue on riding. Amazing.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay, the whole thing was awesome, but that last clip of Richard Spooner was truly awe-inspiring! Excuse me while I try to locate my jaw...I'm pretty sure it's lying someone on the floor!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

i think he must have remembered to buckle his seat belt! hahaha!


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, now that is talent. I've seen people loose the reins and continue on, but never decide it was better to let the horse decide how to recover by throwing the reins away. I would have never had the courage to do that.


----------



## catsandhorses (Aug 6, 2011)

There must be some extrodinary amount of trust built between that horse and rider! Awe-inspiring!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

That's incredible! I've been to Spruce Meadows many times and have seen some truly extrordinary (sp?) performances but nothing compares to that last clip!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow... Just wow. That's all I can say. It's people like him that make me wish I could jump better lol.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

That's pretty sweet!  talk about some quick thinking!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

and THAT is why Richard Spooner is my favorite showjumper of all time!!!


----------



## shiningjewel (Aug 1, 2010)

wow that is stunning!


----------



## Jumpehunter (Jul 29, 2011)

i am astounded. that was riding at its finest. not the clearest round but that has no part of it. Top 5 riders list!!!!!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

my very first riding lessons when i was 5 years old were at the Huntington Equestrian Center with Richards mother, Ginny Spooner. 
She made me quite the fearless rider. So i got to learn first hand where he got his talent from. She was pretty darn tough back in those days. haha!


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow that was amazing!!


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

My trainer ends all sessions with rein less jumps only 2'' But I wouldnt ever think about doing that!


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

That was a pretty smart decision. And amazing! He's got guts!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

W O W :clap:

Fantastic display of horsemanship!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow! That whole video was awesome, but that last one was amazing!


----------



## myhorseriesen (Nov 11, 2010)

that was amazing! the amount of trust you have to have...............


----------

